# Salem School Haunted Hallway (2016)



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

So I was tasked with creating a "Haunted Hallway" in my kids elementary school in Salem, NH this year for their annual fall festival. I had about 2 weeks to plan it, $300 budget, and it had to be set up and taken down that same day. And I didn't know how many people I could count on to help me set it up or work in it. I really just wanted it to not be lame...We did a nonscary version for those that didn't like the more intense stuff. What's missing from the video (because I was shooting it) is the actors in the wood "cage" screaming and me in full zombie costume (pic below) coming out at the end!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great. Well done


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

Alright. What's the trick to posting photobucket images that will show up directly in the post?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gatorman said:


> Alright. What's the trick to posting photobucket images that will show up directly in the post?


This thread will help you with Photobucket issues:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

Last few...





































My Krampus costume got mounted and used to good effect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The apology to parents having to cosleep with their children was hilarious:jol:

You did a fabulous job! Just goes to show you don't need a lot of money or time to put on a good haunt.


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

And then, here I am waiting for them as they watch the Zombie window at the end. I was afraid it was too scary, but everyone seemed to really like it...


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> The apology to parents having to cosleep with their children was hilarious:jol:
> 
> You did a fabulous job! Just goes to show you don't need a lot of money or time to put on a good haunt.


Oh I definitely spent too much time on it...Obviously I already had quite a bit of stuff that I could use. And a few things like the projectors, I borrowed.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks really great, the photos really show it off well as well, glad you managed to upload them.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You did yourself proud, and, NO, I am not going in the basement with those two


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I love this!! First off you did an absolutely outstanding job with everything from the props to the sets and layout. Secondly, how cool is it that your school would let you do this and have a budget! Hope renewed! Well done!!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

What a great haunt hallway. Looks very prof done.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Excellent idea and great execution. I wish our school had done something like that.


----------



## swampgator (Jun 14, 2012)

I love the creepy kids...is that a projection?


----------

